# Former Harbour Inn Resort, Brechin, Ont



## Harmina (Jul 13, 2014)

The resort is now operating under Knights Inn Harbour Resort.
It opened as a hotel in June 2014.


----------



## Dori (Jul 13, 2014)

just for fun, I did a mock booking for one night at the end of July.  $133 to $143 per night. I loved Harbour Inn! It was so good to us for so many years.

Dori


----------



## Harmina (Jul 13, 2014)

and the rate includes a hot breakfast!


----------

